# Eclipse und "org.apache.axis.enum"



## exitium (12. September 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal vorne weg, ich versuche mich zur zeit noch mit eclipse an zu Freunden. Bin also in der Handhabung mit diesem Programm eher noch schwerfällig.

Mein Problem ist folgendes: 

In einem Plug-in, was ich verwende, wird in der Manifest.mf unter "Export-Package" das Package "org.apache.axis.enum" aufgeführt. Bei diesem Package wird mir aber gesagt das es sich nicht in diesem Plug-in befindet.

Meine Frage wo bekomme ich das her? Und wie kann ich es in das Plug-in integrieren?


MfG exitium


----------



## wirthi (12. September 2007)

Na, offenbar hast du "axis" nicht installiert. Ohne nähere Angaben kann ich dir nicht mit Sicherheit helfen, aber vermutlich suchst du: http://ws.apache.org/axis2/0_94/CodegenTools-EclipsePlugin.html


----------



## exitium (12. September 2007)

bei den unten aufgeführten Package macht er aber keine Probleme:


```
org.apache.axis,
 org.apache.axis.attachments,
 org.apache.axis.client,
 org.apache.axis.client.async,
 org.apache.axis.collections,
 org.apache.axis.components.compiler,
 org.apache.axis.components.encoding,
 org.apache.axis.components.image,
 org.apache.axis.components.jms,
 org.apache.axis.components.logger,
 org.apache.axis.components.net,
 org.apache.axis.components.script,
 org.apache.axis.components.threadpool,
 org.apache.axis.components.uuid,
 org.apache.axis.configuration,
 org.apache.axis.constants,
 org.apache.axis.deployment.wsdd,
 org.apache.axis.deployment.wsdd.providers,
 org.apache.axis.description,
 org.apache.axis.encoding,
 org.apache.axis.encoding.ser,
 org.apache.axis.encoding.ser.castor,
 org.apache.axis.handlers,
 org.apache.axis.handlers.http,
 org.apache.axis.handlers.soap,
 org.apache.axis.holders,
 org.apache.axis.i18n,
 org.apache.axis.management,
 org.apache.axis.management.jmx,
 org.apache.axis.message,
 org.apache.axis.monitor,
 org.apache.axis.providers,
 org.apache.axis.providers.java,
 org.apache.axis.schema,
 org.apache.axis.security,
 org.apache.axis.security.servlet,
 org.apache.axis.security.simple,
 org.apache.axis.server,
 org.apache.axis.session,
 org.apache.axis.soap,
 org.apache.axis.strategies,
 org.apache.axis.transport.http,
 org.apache.axis.transport.java,
 org.apache.axis.transport.jms,
 org.apache.axis.transport.local,
 org.apache.axis.transport.mail,
 org.apache.axis.types,
 org.apache.axis.utils,
 org.apache.axis.utils.bytecode,
 org.apache.axis.utils.cache,
 org.apache.axis.wsdl,
 org.apache.axis.wsdl.fromJava,
 org.apache.axis.wsdl.gen,
 org.apache.axis.wsdl.symbolTable,
 org.apache.axis.wsdl.toJava
```

was für nähere Angaben brauchst du denn?


----------

